# Memory Foam - On Sale At Overstocked



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For anyone that is still sleeping on the stock "Mattress", here is your chance to save your back/hips/shoulders....heck your whole body.

Overstocked.com has the 3" (any size) $132 and the 2" for $81.99.

Get them now...Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Another tip...

If it's your first purchase at Overstock.com, you are entitled to a 10% discount. Place your order by phone so you can have them give you the discount. I believe that shipping is still only $2.00, no matter what is in your order


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We bought one of these (2") when it was on sale last year. It fits the bed perfectly and is one of the best purchases we have made for the outback....


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

vdub said:


> We bought one of these (2") when it was on sale last year. It fits the bed perfectly and is one of the best purchases we have made for the outback....


Stupid question time........ Do you need to chop some off the end of the Queen size mattress, as it seems to be a little shorter?????


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nope, ours fit perfectly right out of the box.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For anyone that is still sleeping on the stock "Mattress", here is your chance to save your back/hips/shoulders....heck your whole body.
> 
> Overstocked.com has the 3" (any size) $132 and the 2" for $81.99.
> 
> Get them now...Spring is just around the corner.


Hey... it's not Halloween!!!

Is this really Ghosty? ...with this deal???









MaeJae























Thanks for the tip, DD needs one!


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Bigbopper299 said:


> We bought one of these (2") when it was on sale last year. It fits the bed perfectly and is one of the best purchases we have made for the outback....


Stupid question time........ Do you need to chop some off the end of the Queen size mattress, as it seems to be a little shorter?????
[/quote]

We just replaced ours with a memory foam mattress from Costco. Our stock mattress was 4" (maybe 6"???) inches shorter than the full queen we bought. I'm gonna replace the base board on the bed and cut 45 degree angles on the mattress to make more walking around the end of the bed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bigbopper299 said:


> We bought one of these (2") when it was on sale last year. It fits the bed perfectly and is one of the best purchases we have made for the outback....


Stupid question time........ Do you need to chop some off the end of the Queen size mattress, as it seems to be a little shorter?????
[/quote]

You could get the Queen and it would fit, but why not order the California King? It is the same size and shipping cost is the same.
I ordered the Cal King and used the extra to pad two of the bunk beds for the kids.

....more for the same price, seemed like an easy choice to me.


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, need some help clarifying?










Do you put the memory foam mattress on top of the original mattress or do you totally replace the old mattress with the memory foam mattress? We seem to sleep just fine on our mattress. My DH and I like a firm mattress, but could use a little something on top of the mattress. 
The Cal. King. The way I read the info from Oregon Camper is... he used the Cal. King for the queen bed and he still had left over for 2 twin beds. Is this correct? 
What size and thickness should we get for the couch? We hardly use the couch, but this year my mother will be with us and she will need to sleep on the couch and we want to make it comfy. Plus we want to be able to store the mattress during the day.
HELP


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I was thinking about ordering one of these fro our rear slide King. The trailer is in storage though, and I haven't even camped in it yet, so I'm not sure of the exact sixe of the king bed. Does anyone know if it's the same size as a normal King or is it a Ca King? I won't be able to get to the trailer to measure the bed until the weekend, but I would like to order this today. If anyone can help, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Chip


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

coloradoos said:


> Ok, need some help clarifying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You put the memory foam on top of the mattress.

I don't have twin beds, so I am not sure, but I did take the extra and made a dog bed out of it, so if you cut it correctly, that would probably work. OC? Have any advise?

You could probably order two of the 2 in Cal Kings and cut one in half - that would give you enough pad for the couch and the dinette. For storing, I bought a compression sack from REI (17.99 I think) - it's made for a sleeping bag. I roll the mattress pad just like a sleeping bad, stuff it in the sack and then compress it down. Those mattress pad will squish down pretty good. Then I just toss them in the closet or under the dinette seats.

I am sure the OC will come back along and tell you how he cut his for the twin beds.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

coloradoos said:


> Ok, need some help clarifying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried to sleep on the couch? I haven't but I can't imagine it is very comfortable. I'd say go for the 3" foam. Can't imagine anyone waking up and saying "Heck...the bed was just too comfortable...perhaps you could make it a bit more lumpy for me?"


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, I just ordered one. Hope it's half of what others have said, the OB matress just ain't the most comfortable thing I've ever slept on.









Also would not have thought of ordering the cali king, thanks again for the help.


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

> *Have you ever tried to sleep on the couch? I haven't but I can't imagine it is very comfortable. I'd say go for the 3" foam. Can't imagine anyone waking up and saying "Heck...the bed was just too comfortable...perhaps you could make it a bit more lumpy for me*


Good one. Now thats funny!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good grief have these toppers gotten more expensive. I last bought my King sized from Costco for about $89. Now they are about $150







Guess I am relegated to overstock.com now.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> I was thinking about ordering one of these fro our rear slide King. The trailer is in storage though, and I haven't even camped in it yet, so I'm not sure of the exact sixe of the king bed. Does anyone know if it's the same size as a normal King or is it a Ca King? I won't be able to get to the trailer to measure the bed until the weekend, but I would like to order this today. If anyone can help, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chip


Same size as a normal king. We bought a 2" for our king and it fits great.

Mark


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Just a quick note about inexpensive "Memory Foam" pads. Our Walmart 3" thick memory foam pad lost it's "memory" after about 6 months of use







. It's still soft and comfortable, just no memory like it originally had. We still use it though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan H. said:


> Just a quick note about inexpensive "Memory Foam" pads. Our Walmart 3" thick memory foam pad lost it's "memory" after about 6 months of use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one we bought from Overstocked.com >2 years ago is still working great. Can't even imagine sleeping in the Outback without it.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We bought one of these (2") when it was on sale last year. It fits the bed perfectly and is one of the best purchases we have made for the outback....


Stupid question time........ Do you need to chop some off the end of the Queen size mattress, as it seems to be a little shorter?????
[/quote]

You could get the Queen and it would fit, but why not order the California King? It is the same size and shipping cost is the same.
I ordered the Cal King and used the extra to pad two of the bunk beds for the kids.

....more for the same price, seemed like an easy choice to me.
[/quote]

We put our memory toppers on last summer and did the same as Oregon Camper. We have 2 kids, so when they bring friends along, the friends just get the bunks without the toppers. Great deal from Overstock. We can't wait to try our seasonal site out this year.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Oregon Camper. We haven't even used the new TT yet but we went out and ordered one of the 3 inch toppers. The stock mattress just looks painful to sleep on.


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We have had one is every camper and love the memory foam mattresses! It is the best! I bought mine on sale at Target or Walmart and got a great price too.

We like to work hard and play hard....that makes sleeping most important


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

bonseye said:


> We have had one is every camper and love the memory foam mattresses! It is the best! I bought mine on sale at Target or Walmart and got a great price too.
> 
> We like to work hard and play hard....that makes sleeping most important


Old topic, new question. We bought our memory foam mattresses at overstock.com and just got them today (great price). They smell horrible! Chemical fumes are flowing off of them. Has anyone else had this problem? Does it take a while to go away? Any suggestions? I hate to whine but it is really strong and asthma irritating.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WYOCAMPER said:


> We have had one is every camper and love the memory foam mattresses! It is the best! I bought mine on sale at Target or Walmart and got a great price too.
> 
> We like to work hard and play hard....that makes sleeping most important


Old topic, new question. We bought our memory foam mattresses at overstock.com and just got them today (great price). They smell horrible! Chemical fumes are flowing off of them. Has anyone else had this problem? Does it take a while to go away? Any suggestions? I hate to whine but it is really strong and asthma irritating.








[/quote]
We have the same memory foam from Overstock. The smell should only last a day or so. We opened ours up, let them expand and were sleeping on them the next night. I never heard another peep out of them after that


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

skippershe said:


> We have had one is every camper and love the memory foam mattresses! It is the best! I bought mine on sale at Target or Walmart and got a great price too.
> 
> We like to work hard and play hard....that makes sleeping most important


Old topic, new question. We bought our memory foam mattresses at overstock.com and just got them today (great price). They smell horrible! Chemical fumes are flowing off of them. Has anyone else had this problem? Does it take a while to go away? Any suggestions? I hate to whine but it is really strong and asthma irritating.








[/quote]
We have the same memory foam from Overstock. The smell should only last a day or so. We opened ours up, let them expand and were sleeping on them the next night. I never heard another peep out of them after that








[/quote]

Ditto. I put it on when it went into storage, and left the vents open with the max airs on them. A week later there was no smell.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Old topic, new question. We bought our memory foam mattresses at overstock.com and just got them today (great price). They smell horrible! Chemical fumes are flowing off of them. Has anyone else had this problem? Does it take a while to go away? Any suggestions? I hate to whine but it is really strong and asthma irritating.


I suffer from asthma, as well, and have to have my mattresses special ordered. The fire-retardant chemicals they put in the material smells like "oil" to me, and will cause me to have an asthma attack in a heart beat!! The solution? Where I used to live, there was a mattress manufacturer (not sure what I'll do when THIS one wears out, since I've moved!!). I had them take the material and air it out for 3-4 days, preferably in the sun, for 3-4 days prior to assembling my mattress. Maybe if you air it out in the sun, it will help, or Febreeze it well and lay it out in the floor below a running ceiling fan.
Good luck!! Having asthma is no fun, is it?? BTW, you may find the need to carry an air purifier with you, as well. I sat mine on the "TV shelf" in the queen BR of my 31 RQS. Mainly had to use it when over-enthusiastic campfire builders "smoked me out".








Darlene


----------

